# crazy chick



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ananova: 

Woman lives in nest 

An Argentinian woman has been living in a nest for a full year.

Roxana Pons, from Mendoza, built her nest, using branches and cushions, in a tree near San Rafael train station.

She told Las Ultimas Noticias: "I followed the instructions of a book called El Cobijo which explains how to build a good nest, I thought it was a fantastic idea.

"I'm not homeless and I have a house that I could live in if I wanted to. I just chose to live in a tree, that's all."
   :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds more like she's out of her tree to me.


----------

